# Found a sock and a ladies swim suit bottom on trough road



## riverpilot (Aug 18, 2015)

Found a sock and a ladies swim suit bottom on trough road. Send description to claim.


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

A dirty sock, huh?


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

How dare you impugn the character of that poor sock based on its surroundings. What about the swim suit? To be found on the road alone with a sock. The horror!


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

This whole thing has the makings of a sordid tale!


----------



## DeeBrown (Feb 14, 2018)

Hey, you still got them underpants? I think they might belong to my old lady... post a pic!


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

By the way, my friend found a right sock and a top, at the Pump House. The other one must of been left, with the bottom.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

I found a full bikini top and bottom on shore below Bathtub Hot Springs on the Main a month ago.

Not saying they came in handy when I forgot my costume for costume night...but...


----------



## bob larrabee (Apr 4, 2007)

I hope you didn't pick up a Sockrifice


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

Dear Penthouse...


----------



## MontanaLaz (Feb 15, 2018)

Aw man...I think you just derailed the adventures of two Tom Robbins characters.


----------



## smhoeher (Jun 14, 2015)

I guess I should start boating the Upper C. I would like to see who the swimming suits are coming off.


----------

